# gabon side necked turtle info



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi just got a side necked turtle and was wondering if any1 knew any info about them.ie feedin and the behavour.thanks


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Hiya

Would love to see a photo.. am sceptical that you have a genuine gabon (gaboon) side necked turtle, but would love to be proven wrong!

After we establish the species you have, the correct care info can be provided. Congratulations on your new turtle!


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Gabon (NOT Gaboon) side necked Turtle is another common name normally used in europe for _*Pelomedusa subrufa *_or African Helmeted turtle which is the common name used more in the UK and USA. This is why using Scientific names helps prevents mis identification.
Regards
Andrew
If you want anymore help dont hesitate to contact me.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

leaping-lizards said:


> Gabon (NOT Gaboon) side necked Turtle is another common name normally used in europe for _*Pelomedusa subrufa *_or African Helmeted turtle which is the common name used more in the UK and USA. This is why using Scientific names helps prevents mis identification.
> Regards
> Andrew
> If you want anymore help dont hesitate to contact me.


Gabon & Gaboon are the common names used for Pelusios Gabonensis, the African Forest Turtle... and it is more likely to be Pelusios Castaneus that is labelled/confused as the Gabon Turtle in the pet trade.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

This is a good site for advice on these species Pelomedusa subrufa - African helmeted turtle


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

and it's 'sister' site...

Pelusios.com - Home


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

id put sum pics on here for u jo if i knew how to.i actually got the turtle from andy at leaping lizards so i no she is one.but if u wanna see pics ull have to let me no how to put them on here.not mastered that one yet,haha.ta


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Tasha

She looks like an African Helmeted turtle - Pelomedusa Subrufa to me. Very nice turtle.

This is pelusios gabonensis, the Gabon turtle or african forest turtle... easy to identify by the dark stipe down its carapace (it will also have a hinged plastron, whereas the African Helmeted turtle does not)


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Tasha's beautiful turtle


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

(code corrected for you Tasha)


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks jo.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Now that you have sorted out the correct ID, to answer the question about feeding and general husbandry;
I too thoroughly recommend the Pelusios.com Website, which covers all of the African side neck turtles, from Pelomedusa, and Pelusios Genus.
However, for general husbandry, these should be kept in tropical water conditions at 26 degrees centigrade, obviously Hygene, as with all Turtles is important, so Filtration is essential, ideally with an external canister filter.
The Turtles are very omnivorous in their diet and will eat a wide variety, of fish, molluscs, pellets, and green stuff. Aquatic plants such as Duckweed is taken with relish.
These Turtles are voracious feeders and are prone too over eating in captivity, so do watch out for obesity. This one looks quite young and has quite a bit of growing too do, but I would recommend feeding say four days out of seven, to avoid it becoming overweight.
In nature, they are used to spending periods of dry weather buried in the mud, when often their pools or ponds dry out completly.
I have kept a group of Helmeted Turtles for nearly twenty years and their character and habit is really fascinating. Because of their adult size and good temperament, I consider them a very good choice for the home aquarium set up. Whilst their not as colourful as the north American Sliders, Cooters, or Map turtles, they do have very endearing personality, and the permanent grin should keep the carer, happy for years.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Geomyda said:


> their character and habit is really fascinating. Because of their adult size and good temperament, I consider them a very good choice for the home aquarium set up. Whilst their not as colourful as the north American Sliders, Cooters, or Map turtles, they do have very endearing personality, and the permanent grin should keep the carer, happy for years.


Here here! I love the african species - I keep pelusios now, but had a couple of these guys... this is TJ


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

is that 1 fully grown.hes cute


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup a lovely fully grown boy


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

how big did urs get


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

about 9 and a half inches nose to tail....


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

pretty big then


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's a very modest size for a turt, if it's 9.5" LOA then I would guess that's about 7" SCL, maybe 7.5", which in turt terms is really not very big.

One appeal of this species is their relatively sensible adult size, not the smallest by any means, but a lot more manageable than adult sliders and cooters for instance. The only drawback as far as I'm concerned is that they can't go outdoors, and I do like turts that can spend at least the summer in the pond.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

They had just matured at that size and had to rehome partly due to aggression between the two and also that at the time (and we are talking several years ago) I did not have the means to upgrade their housing and separate them. 

They went to live with a private reptile keeper in a heated outbuilding, complete with pond.


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

can they go outside in a pond in summer?as i have one and was wondering if that was possible.sum1 told me to build a big run and put a huge bowl ov water in it for her to swim in.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

No Tasha, they can't

These turtles are from African and cannot tolerate our climate without assisted heating.

The only way you could keep these in an outdoor pond is 
a) if the pond was heated AND
b) if the pond was covered by a greenhouse or similar and that was heated also.


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

shame wud ov been nice for her.a big pond to swim in.


----------

